# fan and fuse box problems



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

On my 06 650i i noticed awhile back my fan on it doesnt run anymore. Also the fuse box is loosing connection. Where should i start on the fan? Is it possibly the buss connector? Any kind of advice on wiring harness in general would be great because this one will prob see alot of mud in the future. I know everyone is thinking dielectric grease now but I mean a little more. I clean my bikes after every ride, most of the time before they even dry. It seems I may have a corrsion issue still tho.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Try taking the Buss thing off and stick 10 fuse straight into the wires.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

never seen or heard of using 10 fuses.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

think he is talking about a 10 amp fuse


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

There should be a connector somewhere near the fan. Disconnect it and put 12 volts to the fan and see if it runs. If she doesn't run, check the wiring all the way to the fan looking for breaks in the jacket and conductor insulation. If that turns out OK then maybe the fan is burnt out. If she runs, then start tracing the other direction witing. This is all assuming you have already checked all fuses and found them to be good. Also there's the temperature switch that screws into the radiator that could be bad.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Usually those breaker fan switches go bad. Just put in a 10a fuse. Works like a champ. Never seen a fan go bad but its electrical so could be anything. I've seen the area where the fuse box sits fill up with mud and dirt and corrode the connections from the bottom too.


----------

